# Best Sound System options for skiff



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

So I am contemplating putting a sound system into my new skiff. When I am not fishing I like to go around to the local sand bars and take my girl out on the water and it is nice to have some music. I have been using a waterproof Bluetooth speaker for the last couple years and it works fine but it is not as loud as I would like it and I hate having shit out on my boat when I'm fishing. The Bluetooth speaker tends to get banged around and bounce all over the place when I am going through any chop and it drives me crazy. My new skiff has a center console so I would imagine it would be pretty easy to install a nice system in the console and have it hook right up to the battery in there.... But I am not sure if I should do that or just get a better waterproof Bluetooth speaker and hang it from my poling platform. I have seen a couple people using a sound bar and mounting that somewhere too but I see those need to be tied into a battery somewhere and I really don't want wires anywhere. I also would like to avoid cutting any major holes into the boat is possible, I figure the console would be the easiest because its not really structural and can be pretty easily replaced in the future if I really had too. 

I was hoping some people on here have come up with some good ideas on sound systems in small skiffs. Please share your opinions and pictures if you have them. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Turtlebox speaker and get the tie down strap kit with it. I've had mine for almost a year now and it has become an essential item in my skiff, parties under the house and when we go 4 wheeling. I had a really good stereo on my Vantage but decided against it on my new EVOx build to save weight and some coin so I could spend it elsewhere on the boat. A good sound system is power hungry and that mean batteries. Batteries are heavy and just about every thing I chose to put on my new boat was about keeping the boat light for shallow draft.
TURTLEBOX: LOUD! Outdoor Waterproof Bluetooth Speakers


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Stick with the Bluetooth speaker. Lots of people do not want to hear your music or whatever since you say the Bluetooth is not "loud enough". To many of us, being outdoors is about the peacefulness - not listening to someone's random music blaring.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Turtlebox speaker and get the tie down strap kit with it. I've had mine for almost a year now and it has become an essential item in my skiff, parties under the house and when we go 4 wheeling. I had a really good stereo on my Vantage but decided against it on my new EVOx build to save weight and some coin so I could spend it elsewhere on the boat. A good sound system is power hungry and that mean batteries. Batteries are heavy and just about every thing I chose to put on my new boat was about keeping the boat light for shallow draft.
> TURTLEBOX: LOUD! Outdoor Waterproof Bluetooth Speakers



Thanks Im going to look into it!!


----------



## 29516 (Aug 8, 2019)

I personally decided to go with an onboard system, same reasons as you stated above. Bluetooth was something I needed to keep charging, remember to bring, and got bang around when running. JL Audio is pricey but very nice, I would suggest looking into the M3 speakers and MM50 source unit, or go with a very small amp and the bluetooth only setup. Note, I dropped a stupid amount of money on my setup and you could def go way cheaper and still get a kick ass setup.

I am a musician so those days where I want to run to the sand bar or just cruise, having a nice audio setup was important to me.

My setup:









M6-770X-C-GwGw


M6 7.7-inch Marine Coaxial Speakers (100 W, 4 Ω) - Gloss White Trim Ring, Gloss White Classic Grille Purpose-engineered and built for real marine duty, M6 coaxial systems deliver maximum audio performance in any open-air boating environment. The oversized 7.7-inch design of the M6-770X coaxial...




www.jlaudio.com













MM50


MediaMaster® - Full-featured, weatherproof marine source unit with full color LCD display - 25 Watts x 4 @ 4 Ω The MediaMaster® 50 is a high-performance, single-chassis, powered source unit, engineered to deliver outstanding fidelity and advanced audio features on your boat, UTV and many...




www.jlaudio.com













M200/2


2-Channel Class D Marine Full-Range Amplifier, 100 W x 2 @ 2 Ω / 75 W x 2 @ 4 Ω - 14.4VThis tiny amplifier packs a serious full-range punch, delivering a staggering 100 watts per channel into 2 Ω (14.4V, 1% THD). The breakthrough that makes this much power possible in such a small chassis is our...




www.jlaudio.com


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

JohnnyJazz said:


> I personally decided to go with an onboard system, same reasons as you stated above. Bluetooth was something I needed to keep charging, remember to bring, and got bang around when running. JL Audio is pricey but very nice, I would suggest looking into the M3 speakers and MM50 source unit, or go with a very small amp and the bluetooth only setup. Note, I dropped a stupid amount of money on my setup and you could def go way cheaper and still get a kick ass setup.
> 
> I am a musician so those days where I want to run to the sand bar or just cruise, having a nice audio setup was important to me.
> 
> ...



Where did you mount the speakers and the amp?? How long have you had the set up for? I know JL makes top of the line speakers, back in my high school days I had a JL set up in my truck and it was great!


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

I use a Bluetooth speaker that fits perfectly in my cup holder. UE mega boom. They’ve been out for a couple years, can get on amazon for around $120. It’s super loud, water proof and holds long charge. It’s a cylinder and fits snug in my normal cup holder.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

finbully said:


> Stick with the Bluetooth speaker. Lots of people do not want to hear your music or whatever since you say the Bluetooth is not "loud enough". To many of us, being outdoors is about the peacefulness - not listening to someone's random music blaring.



When I am not fishing my other hobby is to follow people around that are enjoying peace and quiet and play music as loud as I possibly can to ruin that for them lol ...... Trust me I enjoy peace and quiet when I am outdoors like everyone else. But sometimes I like to go to spoiler islands and sand bars with my family and enjoy some music. I live in the back waters and have plenty of islands and sand bars to myself and will not be bothering anyone.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

reedriley8 said:


> I use a Bluetooth speaker that fits perfectly in my cup holder. UE mega boom. They’ve been out for a couple years, can get on amazon for around $120. It’s super loud, water proof and holds long charge. It’s a cylinder and fits snug in my normal cup holder.



ummmm where will my beer go lol? Im going to look into these too! Thanks!


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

I use a Demerbox. 

Didn't want the hassle, cost or commitment of a permanent install. Its 100% waterproof and loud enough, not that i would ever be "this guy":


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Soundbars


'Wet Sounds' marine stereo systems and equipment provide crisp, high-quality audio that's loud enough to be heard whether you're fishing a local pond, water skiing on a lake, or tubing on the ocean. Enjoy unparalleled protection from water damage with Wet Sounds' state-of-the-art equipment.




www.wetsounds.com





I have a 6 mounted to my front bulkhead, and it's plenty loud.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Yeah, I'd stick with a good blue tooth - I take a Sonos Move on the lake when I go. Amps, speakers, head units, just more stuff to mess with and that can go wrong. Plus, if you beach the boat and want to have a picnic or chill at a sandbar or down the beach, that onboard system does no good.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

JBL boombox


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

TravHale said:


> JBL boombox


Do you have one if these JBL Boombox's? I was going to order one today but I would love to hear one and see how loud it is. If you have it, how do you like it? These seem pretty solid and it is at the top of my list as of now.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Jsromeo288 said:


> Do you have one if these JBL Boombox's? I was going to order one today but I would love to hear one and see how loud it is. If you have it, how do you like it? These seem pretty solid and it is at the top of my list as of now.


I don't have one personally, but have listened to them many times now, and will be buying one when the time comes. You can probly save $100 or so by buying the first version instead of v2. For something that's going to be thrown around on a skiff, that's the route i'd go.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

So back in 2007, I spent over $6,000 on a stereo system for a Malibu Wakeboard boat. Keep in mind, that was 13 years ago. 4 x Wetsounds 8" HLCD driven by a Zapco Reference 1000.4 amp, 4 x Wetsounds 6.5 co-axials driven by a Zapco Reference 750.2 amp, and an Alumapro 12" sub driven by a Zapco Reference 500.1 amp; all professionally installed.. If you were ever really into high-end car audio then those amps may mean something to you.

Would I do it again... hell no. Today, I take along a waterproof, floating, blue tooth speaker and my iphone. Works good enough at the sand bar without annoying everyone else. I've come to the point of disdain for the idea that if I looked at a fishing boat with a stereo installed I may not even buy the boat.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

I suggest ear buds or head phones. 
Either one makes you much more likable to your fellow outdoor lovers.


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

You can record your friends tape to. Your welcome!


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hank said:


> I suggest ear buds or head phones.
> Either one makes you much more likable to your fellow outdoor lovers.


Yea nothing safer then driving your boat around with some headphones on so you cant hear anything or any other boats. But hey anything to get people to like me!


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

blueeye said:


> You can record your friends tape to. Your welcome!
> 
> View attachment 158800


There it is!! my search is over!!


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

I would definitely stick with bluetooth or something else pretty simple. Boat stereo systems are usually a waste of time and money imo. 
For the cheaper, straight bluetooth route, I can't say enough good things about my JBL charge 4. It's weatherproof, lasts forever and can charge your phone.

For a more expensive route, and depending on how your boat is setup, I've been rocking this for a while now on my ATV. It is plenty loud enough to hear over atvs and motorcycles going down the trail/road. It can be mounted to pretty much any tubing.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

LtShinysides said:


> I would definitely stick with bluetooth or something else pretty simple. Boat stereo systems are usually a waste of time and money imo.
> For the cheaper, straight bluetooth route, I can't say enough good things about my JBL charge 4. It's weatherproof, lasts forever and can charge your phone.
> 
> For a more expensive route, and depending on how your boat is setup, I've been rocking this for a while now on my ATV. It is plenty loud enough to hear over atvs and motorcycles going down the trail/road. It can be mounted to pretty much any tubing.
> ...


Wow that's actually exactly what I am looking for! Im thinking I can mount that right on my poling platform. I think I'm going to order either this or that JBL Boombox. 
Thanks!


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I use cooler stereo, a friend at work does these. No loss in utility and it can go on the sand bar or wherever you need drinks / food for that matter.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a sound system. It's called Nature. Sounds of birds, water,breaking fish, thunder
If you turn off that boom box you might hear it
Your friend Mr. Crumugen


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> I have a sound system. It's called Nature. Sounds of birds, water,breaking fish, thunder
> If you turn off that boom box you might hear it
> Your friend Mr. Crumugen


Same here! I hear enough noise elsewhere.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I took a buddy fishing once and he got on the bow, proceeded to take out his phone, play a song and put it in his shirt pocket. That lasted 5 seconds - I immediately said hell no, not on my boat. He said he was just testing the waters. I reminded him I was the Captain and I have a no music while fishing policy on my boat.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I rarely use it but like to have it. Sometimes “nature” sounds like airboats, barges, airplanes, coast guard, 400 racing motors on 22’ flat bottom boats, cigar boats etc.

I sure don’t like it but that’s life. I am not sure about many of you but music is part of my heritage.

Good thing I can afford to fish my boat, my way.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

At the builder's insistence I added a PolyPlaner stereo in my Bayshore flats boat. I had it on twice before I sold the boat including during the Christmas boat parade. Haven't even considered one since. If I had one blasting yesterday I wouldn't have been able to enjoy the eagles chirping in the pine trees.
A real curmudgeon.


----------



## 29516 (Aug 8, 2019)

coconutgroves said:


> I took a buddy fishing once and he got on the bow, proceeded to take out his phone, play a song and put it in his shirt pocket. That lasted 5 seconds - I immediately said hell no, not on my boat. He said he was just testing the waters. I reminded him I was the Captain and I have a no music while fishing policy on my boat.


Cool story bro!


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

CKEAT said:


> I use cooler stereo, a friend at work does these. No loss in utility and it can go on the sand bar or wherever you need drinks / food for that matter.


I like this idea as well!! How much room inside of the cooler does it take up? I put a cooler in front of my console for any passengers to sit and to also keep fish. I am wondering if I could put this set up in my yeti 45 and still have some room in there for fish.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

JohnnyJazz said:


> Cool story bro!


Lmao!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Jsromeo288 said:


> I like this idea as well!! How much room inside of the cooler does it take up? I put a cooler in front of my console for any passengers to sit and to also keep fish. I am wondering if I could put this set up in my yeti 45 and still have some room in there for fish.


The cooler won't have much if any usable space inside. It will be filled with battery, wiring, speaker drivers/magnets and an amp.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Wet Sounds Stealth SHIVR55 High Output Audio Cooler Speaker System


Wet Sounds Stealth SHIVR55 High Output Audio Cooler Speaker System Take the awesome output of the Wet Sounds STEALTH Series sound bars, and take them anywhe...




creativeaudio.net


----------



## Hogprint (Feb 23, 2020)

Quadraphonic Blaupunkt not a thing anymore?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Hogprint said:


> Quadraphonic Blaupunkt not a thing anymore?


You don't need a "quadraphonic blaupunkt," what you need is a curveball.

Anyway, I'll second the Turtlebox suggestion. It's what I use. Personally, I want to keep electronics as simple and minimal as possible on a skiff. It's inevitable that electronics on boats, especially in saltwater, are going to have issues at some point. Doesn't matter how good of a job you do wiring it. I've been very impressed with the Turtlebox in terms of sound, battery life, and ruggedness.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

I would think the best sound coming from the deck of a skiff would be be the drag of a tibor everglades


----------



## TripSmith (Sep 18, 2019)

I was considering investing in the JBL Boombox for my boat jams as an upgrade to my smaller speaker like you probably currently have. Ended up with a skiff that has two JBL 6.5"s and the little round JBL reciever for bluetooth. Love it.... Now I'm glad I didn't drop the $400 or $500 on the bluetooth.... 

If I was doing my own install, I might opt for a little larger speakers for my volume. I like my jams loud at times....


----------



## TripSmith (Sep 18, 2019)

One more thing I'd add that I love about the built in system is it's always there. When I get home I plug the boat into the chargers so my batteries are always good. Now when I'm piddling on the boat or in the shop I just crank up the system on the boat


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

CKEAT said:


> I rarely use it but like to have it. Sometimes “nature” sounds like airboats, barges, airplanes, coast guard, 400 racing motors on 22’ flat bottom boats, cigar boats etc.
> 
> I sure don’t like it but that’s life. I am not sure about many of you but music is part of my heritage.
> 
> Good thing I can afford to fish my boat, my way.


This.
I was thinking of this thread as an airboat was blowing up high bridge backwaters all day and it was all you could hear. The only time I want to hear or see an airboat is if I'm on it.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> I have a sound system. It's called Nature. Sounds of birds, water,breaking fish, thunder
> If you turn off that boom box you might hear it
> Your friend Mr. Crumugen


This...... oh and stay off my lawn.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

JohnnyJazz said:


> Cool story bro!


Glad you like it bro! I am working on the sequel, stay tuned! The plot thickens!


----------



## Jaterac (Jul 30, 2020)

I have an Ion Tailgater speaker I put on my boat when I don’t fish. It came with a microphone too so that’s wicked fun. It’s super loud but takes up some space. It’s bluetooth so I can move it anywhere on the skiff. Then I can take it out. Adding a sound system on a skiff didn’t appeal to me after I realized it’s expensive and heavy. I also already had the tailgater speaker so it made sense. I would have bought one just for my boat if I didn’t have one. Then I can take it out of the boat and bring it to the camp area or beach area.


----------

